# Imagistics 1630 fax problem



## dinofan (Mar 13, 2009)

Any one know how to clear memory on a 1630 fax. The memory is full for some reason and only prints about 10 pages of faxes then stops; saying "Printing Ready". It is not connected to a printer at all.


----------

